# monster trout and bass at olander!!



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

i was just out with the kids catching dink blue gill thinking nothing when the first time, about 5 feet in front of me and in 2 ft of water, i seen a school of about 5-7 rainbows all between the 28-32" range! about 30 mins later, i seen a school of about 7-9 large mouths also in the 28-32" range! i was trying to put my berkley powergrub in their mouth but neither of them wanted to even bother with it. You guys should go out there and try it out! Not sure what they bite on out there but im def. trying again.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

westtoledofisherman said:


> i was just out with the kids catching dink blue gill thinking nothing when the first time, about 5 feet in front of me and in 2 ft of water, i seen a school of about 5-7 rainbows all between the 28-32" range! about 30 mins later, i seen a school of about 7-9 large mouths also in the 28-32" range! i was trying to put my berkley powergrub in their mouth but neither of them wanted to even bother with it. You guys should go out there and try it out! Not sure what they bite on out there but im def. trying again.


I think your measuring device is past due for calibration!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

no sir! they were swimming slow enough and close enough that i could tell clearly. ive been fishing for 25 yrs, im pretty sure i know how to size a fish.

p.s. 
if it means anything, im also a sniper with the army reserves and im also good at judging distances!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Have to agree with leeabu, if they were that big you just saw a school of state record largemouth, not one but a school......just saying


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

28-32 in bass would be not only state but real close to world record size ....the current world record is 32.5 inches and 28.5 in girth....so not to be rude to this post ,, just informative,,,most likely not quite as long as they seemed...22lbs 4 oz. current record this dates back to 1932




http://fishing.about.com/od/bassfishing/a/recordbass.htm


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

i used my feet in judging how big they were (insert small shoe joke here, lol) and i wear a size 12 and they were slightly larger than both of my feet, one on front of the other, with shoes on so maybe 26-28"? i am not kidding or exaggerating; The bass were so close and were not spooked by me at all that if i had a short 36" net, i could of easily netted a few. I mean, the clarity of that water has to be at least 8+ feet, you can clearly see the bottom which was no more than 2 feet deep which gave me plenty of time to see them, judge their size, note that they were bass, etc. They were taking their time. the rainbows were def larger than that though. 

after i saw the school of bass which were the last i seen, about 5 mins after they disappeared away, no crap, they produced a small wake that almost hit my 3 yr old that had her feet in the water and i had to grab her so she wouldnt fall in and they were no boats or rafts in the water! 

I was just talking to another person and he told me that they dont bite on ANYTHING there and a friend of mine said that a few yrs ago he seen monster bass come out of there. so, i did the math and bass not biting ANYTHING + a monster bass yrs ago = lots of monster bass now if you can find the ticket to making them bite!

p.s. 
is that really a state record? it cant be. i have a picture of my friend from 2 weeks ago when we hit up a farm pond and he reeled in a 31" 5 lb'er (we measured it and weighed it) and we both didnt think nothing of it and threw it back in. ill see if i can put the picture on here.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

only thing i could think of that would throw off my calculations is that because the water magnifies a little bit so would u take off a few inches or something?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

westtoledofisherman said:


> i have a picture of my friend from 2 weeks ago when we hit up a farm pond and he reeled in a 31" 5 lb'er (we measured it and weighed it) and we both didnt think nothing of it and threw it back in.


A 31" Largemouth could eat a 5 lb'er.....just sayin.
My personal best LM is a 7lb 14oz fish that was alittle over 23.5 inches. Just FYI.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

31 inch -5 lb largemouth bass ? Ok,, keep plugging away maybe ,, but I think what ever measuring device your are using may need recalibration...no doubt you seen some rather large fish,, just not sure they were identified correctly...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

westtoledofisherman said:


> i used my feet in judging how big they were (insert small shoe joke here, lol) and i wear a size 12 and they were slightly larger than both of my feet, one on front of the other, with shoes on so maybe 26-28"? i am not kidding or exaggerating; The bass were so close and were not spooked by me at all that if i had a short 36" net, i could of easily netted a few. I mean, the clarity of that water has to be at least 8+ feet, you can clearly see the bottom which was no more than 2 feet deep which gave me plenty of time to see them, judge their size, note that they were bass, etc. They were taking their time. the rainbows were def larger than that though.
> 
> after i saw the school of bass which were the last i seen, about 5 mins after they disappeared away, no crap, they produced a small wake that almost hit my 3 yr old that had her feet in the water and i had to grab her so she wouldnt fall in and they were no boats or rafts in the water!
> 
> ...


Sir, 
I totally respect your service to our country and your abilities as a sniper. How ever at estimating the size of fish in the water, your skills are lacking in my opinion. As to the 31 inch fish you measured and weighed at 5 lbs, you have totally blown all credibility. A 5lb Bass should measure more like 21 inches. A 31 inch Bass should be in the ball park of 17 lbs which would certainly be a state record for Ohio for a very long time. Since you have taken pictures of this fish, could you please post them. I would be very willing to admit I am wrong in this matter if you give some credible evidence. Even you estimation of the size of the fish by two times your size 12 shoe doesn't add up to 32 inches. I mean no offense by this reply. I only question a report that seems very far fetched.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ohio's record large mouth is 13.13 lbs.and25 1/16".Small mouth is 9.5lbs. and 23 1/2".As far as trout,temps above 62-65 degrees will kill them.There might be some carry overs from previous stockings but I wouldn't think they'd be that high in the water column this time of year.My biggest steelhead that I weighed was 31" and weighed a little over 12lbs.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

I thought you were in Texas chasing real fish?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I think you saw a school of White Amurs.....(grass carp)


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

LMAO at this post. I love fishing stories.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

LOL I HEAR THAT!! Fishin stories!

A wake to knock over a girl topped it off for me


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Hey why not...sure...pass it over...I'll take a hit of that! A 31" bass at 5lbs...congrats on the world's skinnest bass. That's the size of a large gar. Stick to snipin' and not judging bass lengths. Oh man, wow, I see it now, that is Bigfoot riding a unicorn. As far as the trout talk...I saw a guy catch a 6lb trout out of Norwalk res. in July and water temp 3ft down was 78. So, some things aren't soo crazy.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i was once told to stay away from the red and yellow pills but the green ones were ok. never understood that til now.....


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

hey westtoledofisherman, are you related to any eastman's from norwalk?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

ive seen big trout in 1-2 fow at hodgson in august before so i can believe the trout part


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

If They won't bite on ANYTHING,then how did they get to be 32 inches? Maybe thats why they only weigh 5 lbs)


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

This post is just like another he made about a reservoir a month or so ago where the monster walleye, perch, and bass were but he couldn't get them to bite.

Its called disinformation. He is purposefully leading people astray. He's been banned at least once before under the name texasfisherman, and possibly a second time under the name saltwaterfisherman.

It's best to ignore him. 

Fish at olander are well known to be pretty stunted. I have never fished there, but some of good fishing buddies have been there numerous times and have seen nothing but runts in there.

EDIT:

Read his post about monster walleye and trout at delta reservoir here. Also the diamond-headed snakes a.k.a. poisonous snakes at archbold.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=147370


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

westoledo ,...are you a disinformation troll ? :T


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i wanna look in the water through his glasses


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I keep wanting to give ya the benefit of doubt and give some room for what may be oversights or innocent mistakes but some things just dont add up. First you call yourself a devil dog which is a marine , then you are a sniper in the army reserves.

"about 5 mins after they disappeared away, no crap, they produced a small wake that almost hit my 3 yr old that had her feet in the water and i had to grab her so she wouldnt fall in and they were no boats or rafts in the water! " 

This is not possible.


"he reeled in a 31" 5 lb'er (we measured it and weighed it) and we both didnt think nothing of it and threw it back in."

This too is not possible unless he resembled a snake more than a fish.

There is just a trend of some pretty tall fish tales going on here. I keep wondering why you dont accept that you made a mistake in something you said and stop whle you are ahead but you keep going and make your story even more unbelievable yet. I was hesitant to get involved in this thread because it was goin downhill in a hurry and sounding more made up by the moment , and I have stood up for you on here and tried to give you information in the past , but ........man , you gotta chill with the fish stories for a while , and let this one fade away.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh my..... if my math is correct, you could catch 5 bass there, that if added up would be 155" in length, yet you would only have a 25 lb. bag? Come on man.....


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

*yonderfishin*, perfectly put.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Im not defending west Toodle=ee=doo or disrespecting Bucket Mouth, but there are some big Bass in Olander.They just don't travel in giant wolfpacks 2 feet from shore drowning young children. Guys park at the Ice Rink at night and hop the fence. Plastic worms work good.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

The only way to catch those giant bass is to use a live duckling for bait.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Texasfisherman you are a grin sir. This bald faced lie brings me great pleasure.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

If there are some really big bass somewhere that wont bite on anything , use large 4 to 6 inch shiners freeswimming under a float. This is the best way Ive ever seen to catch big largemouth or spotted bass that wont touch anything else. Ive caught many 5 pounders and up , with lengths of about 18 to 24 inches using this method. Works better during the cold months. Just toss them out and let them swim around pulling the float with them until the float goes down.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

westtoledofisherman said:


> i used my feet in judging how big they were (insert small shoe joke here, lol) and i wear a size 12 and they were slightly larger than both of my feet, one on front of the other, with shoes on so maybe 26-28"? i am not kidding or exaggerating; The bass were so close and were not spooked by me at all that if i had a short 36" net, i could of easily netted a few. I mean, the clarity of that water has to be at least 8+ feet, you can clearly see the bottom which was no more than 2 feet deep which gave me plenty of time to see them, judge their size, note that they were bass, etc. They were taking their time. the rainbows were def larger than that though.
> 
> after i saw the school of bass which were the last i seen, about 5 mins after they disappeared away, no crap, they produced a small wake that almost hit my 3 yr old that had her feet in the water and i had to grab her so she wouldnt fall in and they were no boats or rafts in the water!
> 
> ...


a 5lber is 24in. how the heck would a 31in. bass weigh 5 lb.? the bass in the tanks @ bass pro are 26in. max. the fish would have about a 1in. width to weigh 5 lbs. and be 31in.


----------



## eodblaster (May 16, 2010)

you know that when you leave the lake every fish grows in size. A guy says 25-32 in fish we all (being fisherman) should know that what he measns is 12-15 in fish 

Seriously though the water distortion can make the fish look about 5in larger, dont be fooled. !$


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

it might be possible he did say he saw rainbow trout i mean look @ the bass they catch out in CA. all those fish eat are rainbow trout and rainbow trout are one of the most nutritous fish in fresh water. what once was the heaviest 4 day weight 4 b.a.s.s. was on clear lake in CA. it was 121lbs.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

oh...now california has moved to northwest ohio. Next thing you know, Japan will mysteriously move here as well. My guess is 31 centemeters, much more believable.
And, you say he saw rainbow trout, but it appears that that is probably a story as well, they were probably shad.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Of course there is 31" bass that weighs 5lbs.....haven't u seen those females that are anorexic models who regurgitate after every meal?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The biggest bass I've caught to date from Ohio was a 8lb.4oz. beast from a private farm pond,that bass went just under 24".She was weighed and measured with a certified scale and ruler.This was the only bass that I've ever intentionally killed,and she now graces the wall of my den.I hate to be critical of somebody,I prefer to give someone the benefit of doubt,but there is absolutely no way a 31" bass would ever be in Ohio waters,that's not only virtually impossible,it's totally impossible.Right at this very moment,I doubt if there's more than a dozen bass of that size alive anywhere in the country,maybe a few south of the border,but probably not that many even there.Why do you think the world record stood since the 30's.Largemouth bass are ridiculously pursued beyond belief in nearly every state in the country,how many 31" fish do you think have ever been caught,from private or public waters? And you're saying that not just one,but several are residing in a pond/quarry in NW Ohio! I would find that statement laughable even if we were talking south Texas,let alone NW Ohio.Lastly,the 31" bass weighing 5lbs. doesn't even deserve a response-troll on!


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

As I live very close and fish Olander regularly with my kids, I'll chime in with my observations and $0.02 worth:

1.) I have not seen a largemouth bass in Olander longer than 3". I suspect there may be some larger ones in there, but I have never seen them in all my times there. I catch the fingerlings occasionally with the kids bobber fishing for gills.
2.) The rainbow trout dumped in are fished out within a couple of weeks of the derby in May. They are small ... 10" max. It's possible that one or two could survive all year as the deep part goes down 20 feet or so.
3.) I saw an overgrown bright orange pond goldfish in there on Tuesday. It was probably 20 inches long. It's the only carp-like creature I've ever seen in there.
4.) The bluegill are pretty stunted. The biggest bluegill I've pulled out of there is 8". Most are in the 2-5" range.
5.) The slope of the banks/beaches is such that most areas are only 2 to 2-1/2 feet deep when you are 10-15 feet offshore.

In short, I think he's spun a real fish story. Olander is a great place to catch dozens and dozens of dink bluegills with the kids (you can get them on every cast if you try!), but not much of a fishery for anything else IMO.

Dan


----------



## BassinMaumee (Jan 12, 2010)

I caught a 3lb bass in there, it was the only fish of size I have ever caught in there. You would think there would be some big bass with all the stunted gills in there.


----------



## Sandpike85 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have heard there is some nice bass still in there but I haven't heard anyone catching any in years. I have tried fishing there so many times over the years and haven't really caught anything, there is millions of stunted blue gillls. There used to be pike in there, I caught a small pike there once a long time ago. I have seen that giant gold fish in there. I only remember one person even getting a bite from something worth noting, a couple of years ago a guy fishing next to me hooked into something and judging by the way he was fighting it seemed like a descent catch, however it got off, I don't think the guy was much of a fishermen, I think it might have been a cat fish and not even a particularly big one.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Just because some folks have fish there and never caught anything big doesn't mean that big fish arent in there. THEY just havent caught them. HOWEVER......the whole point is that the fish westtoledofisherman saw wasn't even close to 31 inches, and he hasn't seen a 31 inch 5lb'r either. I am just surprised that after everyone called him out, including myself, he has mysteriously dissappered. Probably somewhere on OGF spreading bogus stories. I never thought it would happen, but this fish story topped the 27" smallmouth story and now ranks as the biggest BS story on OGF....lol


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i thought this was the northwest ohio fishing reports section...not the comedy corner!!! come on now luns you saw that report of 30"+ bass from an OGF expert so you know its just GOTTA be true! grab your giant swim baits and lets go set the state record!!!!!  as for 31" and 5lbs...next big gar i catch im gonna measure it and put it on the scale to see how anorexic that bass would be to weigh only 5lbs and be 31". those fish must be anorexic then since they just wont hit anything! cant possibly be bulimic cuz theyd binge themselves on the dink bluegill then purge them out by the boat load instead of just not eating like the anorexic bass! if anyone knows where bass are known to be bulimic just look for piles of floating bluegill thrown up by bulimic bass and hope they binge on your lures! for the record ive caught a fair amount of 5lb bass and every one of em was between 20 and 22 inches, depending on how fattened up it was. bit shy of 30! now if ull excuse me ive got some 30 inch bass and trout to catch unless everyone else beat me to em.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Who cares! You all are doing what he wants just ignore him, I think he loves all the attention


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

don t bogart that thing,bring it to tappen so i can get some 24inch crappie!!!!!!!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> I keep wanting to give ya the benefit of doubt and give some room for what may be oversights or innocent mistakes but some things just dont add up. First you call yourself a devil dog which is a marine , then you are a sniper in the army reserves.
> 
> "about 5 mins after they disappeared away, no crap, they produced a small wake that almost hit my 3 yr old that had her feet in the water and i had to grab her so she wouldnt fall in and they were no boats or rafts in the water! "
> 
> ...


ROFL!! so now im a liar and never went to MCRD San diego to become a marine nor am I in the Reserves? nor served in the invasion of iraq in 2003 and had a grenade blow off my knee and now im on disability and barely made it into the army? did you know 70% of army soldiers are former marines? You can get out eventually, you know and actually join another service. Is it too good to be true that im a super bad ass by being the best of the best from both the army and the marines? yes, i know what a devil dog is, which is me, so please dont try to lecture me on the term "devil dog" that you wouldnt even know where that term came from and which I earned, like all other marines have earned before me. I was an 0311 with the 2/5 marines in camp pendleton, and now im an 11B with the Ohio Army National Guard and im not explaining what either job is. I'll let you find out for yourselves when you guys google it, to make sure im not a "troll."

As far as the bass that my friend caught, it was 31 and some change inches long. The pocket scale did show 5 lbs which i thought was also fishy but then again, its one of those $4 pocket scales from walmart but the ruler is a regular sized ruler so the length was at that. Its sad that you guys take these bass as trophy's because when i would fish in texas, we caught fish like this by accident when trying for other species. (go ahead and look that up also, texas has the biggest bass in the U.S.). We threw it back because the owner of the pond said to do so. why the hell would i disobey the owner and keep a bass? more the less a fish that would of not tasted good to eat? 

I could care less whether you believe me or not nor do i care if anyone likes me because olander is always dead because nobody believes there's fish in there and to be honest, i didnt think there were that caliber of fish in there. I was just expecting to catch dink blue gill with the kids for fun. Im doing you guys a favor by telling y'all what i seen so you can get at them! so go ahead and think this is a "fish" story. I dont get any kind of useful info from this site anyways as all my fishing spots are given to me from real people that i know in real life. I just landed in texas and i would drive an hour and a half to lake conroe to pull out an ohio record bass like nothing but like i said, who the hell are you for me to impress? lol. 


p.s..
the reason that the bass are that big and dont bite on anything is because they feed on the millions of 4 in. blue gill. Straight from flathead's message. Thanks flathead for the info!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Im not defending west Toodle=ee=doo or disrespecting Bucket Mouth, but there are some big Bass in Olander.They just don't travel in giant wolfpacks 2 feet from shore drowning young children. Guys park at the Ice Rink at night and hop the fence. Plastic worms work good.


lol i feel ya and yes these bass were less than 5 feet away from the shore in a pack.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

eodblaster said:


> you know that when you leave the lake every fish grows in size. A guy says 25-32 in fish we all (being fisherman) should know that what he measns is 12-15 in fish
> 
> Seriously though the water distortion can make the fish look about 5in larger, dont be fooled. !$


yeah your right and i did mention that earlier as well. from the shore 5 feet away they looked over 2 feet in length and i know the water magnifies their size quite a bit. I just dont know how much to compensate for the magnification.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

and to sort off confusion, the huge bass my friend caught was at a private farm pond, NOT at olander. I've never caught anything at olander besides dink gills and yes, the first school were some huge rainbows. well this is the last post as i have to get some rest because in 7 hrs ill be doing some salt water fishing! I will definitely post some pics if i get any to add to my collection of fish stories! hahaha.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> Just because some folks have fish there and never caught anything big doesn't mean that big fish arent in there. THEY just havent caught them. HOWEVER......the whole point is that the fish westtoledofisherman saw wasn't even close to 31 inches, and he hasn't seen a 31 inch 5lb'r either. I am just surprised that after everyone called him out, including myself, he has mysteriously dissappered. Probably somewhere on OGF spreading bogus stories. I never thought it would happen, but this fish story topped the 27" smallmouth story and now ranks as the biggest BS story on OGF....lol


lol who the hell are you to make yourself sound like your the OGF judge? i wasnt here because i've been too busy fishing! I actually have a life besides being on here 24/7 365 and i didnt know that i had to report to you either lol.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

maybe it's time we all sit in a circle and sing kumbaya and smoke the peace pipe.... or whatever is in his pipe?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

westtoledofisherman said:


> i used my feet in judging how big they were (insert small shoe joke here, lol) and i wear a size 12 and they were slightly larger than both of my feet, one on front of the other, with shoes on so maybe 26-28"? i am not kidding or exaggerating; The bass were so close and were not spooked by me at all that if i had a short 36" net, i could of easily netted a few. I mean, the clarity of that water has to be at least 8+ feet, you can clearly see the bottom which was no more than 2 feet deep which gave me plenty of time to see them, judge their size, note that they were bass, etc. They were taking their time. the rainbows were def larger than that though.
> 
> after i saw the school of bass which were the last i seen, about 5 mins after they disappeared away, no crap, they produced a small wake that almost hit my 3 yr old that had her feet in the water and i had to grab her so she wouldnt fall in and they were no boats or rafts in the water!
> 
> ...


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey buddy since you like to google things,check out Lake Fork.com on this site they list the top 50 largemouth ever caught in Texas.I won't typt down all 50,but what I will do is type down the largest bass ever caught in Texas,and the 50th largest bass ever caught in Texas.Number one 18.18lbs.-length 25.5"-number 50-15.32lbs.-26.75".Point is dude like I said in my earlier post,there's never been a 31" largemouth caught in Texas,look it up! Every bass in the top 50 ever caught from Texas is well under 31",in fact,there's never been a 30" bass caught there,or even a 29" bass caught there.I know,I know you guys caught those 30"+ bass down there but never had them officially weighed and measured.When your going to spread BS devil dog,make sure it can't be disproved,or else you lose credibilty,which in your case is already a lost cause.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I caught a 10 pound Florida strain black bass about 10 years ago that was just a hare under 25" :B


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

westtoledofisherman said:


> ROFL!! so now im a liar and never went to MCRD San diego to become a marine nor am I in the Reserves? nor served in the invasion of iraq in 2003 and had a grenade blow off my knee and now im on disability and barely made it into the army? did you know 70% of army soldiers are former marines? You can get out eventually, you know and actually join another service. Is it too good to be true that im a super bad ass by being the best of the best from both the army and the marines? yes, i know what a devil dog is, which is me, so please dont try to lecture me on the term "devil dog" that you wouldnt even know where that term came from and which I earned, like all other marines have earned before me. I was an 0311 with the 2/5 marines in camp pendleton, and now im an 11B with the Ohio Army National Guard and im not explaining what either job is. I'll let you find out for yourselves when you guys google it, to make sure im not a "troll."
> 
> As far as the bass that my friend caught, it was 31 and some change inches long. The pocket scale did show 5 lbs which i thought was also fishy but then again, its one of those $4 pocket scales from walmart but the ruler is a regular sized ruler so the length was at that. Its sad that you guys take these bass as trophy's because when i would fish in texas, we caught fish like this by accident when trying for other species. (go ahead and look that up also, texas has the biggest bass in the U.S.). We threw it back because the owner of the pond said to do so. why the hell would i disobey the owner and keep a bass? more the less a fish that would of not tasted good to eat?
> 
> ...



Really ? 70% of army soldiers were in the marines ? thats a lot of people , shoot , thats 70% of the Army for petes sake! I dont think anybody is gonna believe that either  I wasnt trying to lecture you on military terms but even though I was air force , I trained with the army and a detachment of marines at aberdeen proving ground in maryland , you are not speaking down to me as you assume.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont know about you guys but i believe his fish stories about as much as his army stories. He may not catch fish but he sure can catch a crowd at his story telling. It is entertaining but lame at the same time!


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> As far as the bass that my friend caught, it was 31 and some change inches long.


Doesn't the military measure distance in th metric system? Maybe he meant 31 cm. That is about, what, 12 in. ? Mystery resolved.

Or maybe he measured the fish in d-inches. It happens


----------



## liveblue23 (Jun 8, 2010)

lol, ahh good times with this thread


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

this is definately quality entertainment at it's finest. i like to sit back with a beer and enjoy


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

BTW,the actual name of that website is called Lake Fork ETS Systems.Scroll down to where they list the top 50 bass ever caught in Texas,I guarantee you not one of them are even 30".You say that while in Texas you regularly catch bass bigger than the 13lb. record fish of Ohio by accident no less,while fishing for other species.Devil dog you need to be on the bassmasters tour,do you realize that 23 of the pros on that tour have never caught even one bass over 12lbs.-ever,and you catch bass over 13lbs. on a regular basis-wow! Maybe you should reconsider the army/marine thing and get on tour,that way when you win event after event with (5) 13lb. or better bass each week,the whole country can watch the weigh-in live on TV-who could ever doubt your prowess then?


----------



## monty907 (May 26, 2010)

Aberdeen, i was there in 83 training for 63 juliet chemical warfare. Was susans go go still in town, Baltimore was a trip on leave. Do you recall a place called Hammerjacks in the burbs of baltimore, the cops drove us back to our rooms in the red light district and were the friendliest guys.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

This has been the most humorous post yet and im saying that in a positive way. If that was the intentions, Good Job.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow this guy is amazing. First of all do you even know what a large mouth bass even looks like? Also, of all the people I have served with in the Corps, even the ones that deserve to be called a "super baddass, best of the best" would never refer to themselves that way. And 70% of the army are not former marines. There are more holes in this story then the swiss chees I put on my turkey sandwich for lunch today. This BOOT needs to stop wasting everyones time.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> Just because some folks have fish there and never caught anything big doesn't mean that big fish arent in there. THEY just havent caught them. HOWEVER......the whole point is that the fish westtoledofisherman saw wasn't even close to 31 inches, and he hasn't seen a 31 inch 5lb'r either. I am just surprised that after everyone called him out, including myself, he has mysteriously dissappered. Probably somewhere on OGF spreading bogus stories. I never thought it would happen, but this fish story topped the 27" smallmouth story and now ranks as the biggest BS story on OGF....lol


perfect!.................man this is very very entertaining!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> ROFL!! so now im a liar and never went to MCRD San diego to become a marine nor am I in the Reserves? nor served in the invasion of iraq in 2003 and had a grenade blow off my knee and now im on disability and barely made it into the army? did you know 70% of army soldiers are former marines? You can get out eventually, you know and actually join another service. Is it too good to be true that im a super bad ass by being the best of the best from both the army and the marines? yes, i know what a devil dog is, which is me, so please dont try to lecture me on the term "devil dog" that you wouldnt even know where that term came from and which I earned, like all other marines have earned before me. I was an 0311 with the 2/5 marines in camp pendleton, and now im an 11B with the Ohio Army National Guard and im not explaining what either job is. I'll let you find out for yourselves when you guys google it, to make sure im not a "troll."
> 
> As far as the bass that my friend caught, it was 31 and some change inches long. The pocket scale did show 5 lbs which i thought was also fishy but then again, its one of those $4 pocket scales from walmart but the ruler is a regular sized ruler so the length was at that. Its sad that you guys take these bass as trophy's because when i would fish in texas, we caught fish like this by accident when trying for other species. (go ahead and look that up also, texas has the biggest bass in the U.S.). We threw it back because the owner of the pond said to do so. why the hell would i disobey the owner and keep a bass? more the less a fish that would of not tasted good to eat?
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtydawg75 (Jun 2, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> ROFL!! so now im a liar and never went to MCRD San diego to become a marine nor am I in the Reserves? nor served in the invasion of iraq in 2003 and had a grenade blow off my knee and now im on disability and barely made it into the army? did you know 70% of army soldiers are former marines? You can get out eventually, you know and actually join another service. Is it too good to be true that im a super bad ass by being the best of the best from both the army and the marines? yes, i know what a devil dog is, which is me, so please dont try to lecture me on the term "devil dog" that you wouldnt even know where that term came from and which I earned, like all other marines have earned before me. I was an 0311 with the 2/5 marines in camp pendleton, and now im an 11B with the Ohio Army National Guard and im not explaining what either job is. I'll let you find out for yourselves when you guys google it, to make sure im not a "troll."
> 
> As far as the bass that my friend caught, it was 31 and some change inches long. The pocket scale did show 5 lbs which i thought was also fishy but then again, its one of those $4 pocket scales from walmart but the ruler is a regular sized ruler so the length was at that. Its sad that you guys take these bass as trophy's because when i would fish in texas, we caught fish like this by accident when trying for other species. (go ahead and look that up also, texas has the biggest bass in the U.S.). We threw it back because the owner of the pond said to do so. why the hell would i disobey the owner and keep a bass? more the less a fish that would of not tasted good to eat?
> 
> ...


Mr. westtoledofisherman, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

is this guy serious? i dont think i have ever laughed so hard at a thread like this. keep up the entertainment please.


----------



## Godfather (Jun 13, 2010)

dirtydawg75 said:


> Mr. westtoledofisherman, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.




classic !


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

monty907 said:


> Aberdeen, i was there in 83 training for 63 juliet chemical warfare. Was susans go go still in town, Baltimore was a trip on leave. Do you recall a place called Hammerjacks in the burbs of baltimore, the cops drove us back to our rooms in the red light district and were the friendliest guys.


I dont remember those places , I only remember a tattoo shop , a mall in Baltimore , and a girl , and training. Oh yeah , and paying for a cab in order to go anywhere off base. I did go fishing there once though.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Dirtydawg75....you are my new hero....hehe....I haven't laughed that hard in months!!!


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> Dirtydawg75....you are my new hero....hehe....I haven't laughed that hard in months!!!


While on weekend pass from serving as a navy seal , since I didn't have weekend duty as ambassador to Iran and since it was snowing so hard you could't see ,I decided to try some bigmouth bass in the Pacific ocean near Atlantic City. What a day I had,, I landed 3small great whites and two chanook salmon.. seen several schools of small grayling but they would not bite my chug bugs when all of the sudden this little bass hit me. Was rather easy on my zebco closed face and two lb line . Guess next week I will try for some sperm whales south of Kelley Island,,, Good fishing to all,,,,I guess maybe he did see a 31in large mouth....


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

nice!! congrats....lol Nice job on the photo shop....mine never turn out that good. hehe


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

That's all very nice, but stay away from Olander. The panfish in there eat great whites for breakfast. I'm even afraid to ride my bike there now, lest a bluegill come out and get me.

Jim


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Business Ethics.....My wife the tramp....


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

fisherman_517 said:


> Wow this guy is amazing. First of all do you even know what a large mouth bass even looks like? Also, of all the people I have served with in the Corps, even the ones that deserve to be called a "super baddass, best of the best" would never refer to themselves that way. And 70% of the army are not former marines. There are more holes in this story then the swiss chees I put on my turkey sandwich for lunch today. This BOOT needs to stop wasting everyones time.


LOL! so your a former devil dog huh? where were u stationed at? Yes, most of the army are former marines. In my platoon of 35 men, we have 9 marines including myself. thats why most people call it the marine national guard. 

p.s. 
im not a boot, i've been in for 10 yrs and due to retire in another 10-15. waaaay past boot level.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

so what do you guys recommend to catch the bass at olander since they dont bite on anything? someone mentioned senco worms? i've never really fished for bass and know minimal about how to catch them. After i get done with my week out here in texas, Im going back to olander to see if i can catch some of those bass that i seen the other day.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

westtoledofisherman said:


> so what do you guys recommend to catch the bass at olander since they dont bite on anything? someone mentioned senco worms? i've never really fished for bass and know minimal about how to catch them. After i get done with my week out here in texas, Im going back to olander to see if i can catch some of those bass that i seen the other day.


Maybe try trolling some live kittens. Perhaps even some baby ospreys. My go-to bait for 31" bass is giant squid wang.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Bucket Mouth said:


> ...My go-to bait for 31" bass is giant squid wang.


Here's a pic of me catching bait before I go smash some 31" Olander bass!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

lol sooo... 9 out of 35 equals 70% then right? My guess is you are either a lying boot or a pog that is, for some reason, trying to impress everyone here.


----------



## dirtydawg75 (Jun 2, 2009)

LMAO, Best thread ever. I haven't laughed this hard in awhile either.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey umm,how do you explain a grenade blowing off your knee,and not your leg??,,I am also interrested in why you said you were in the reserves first,then said the gaurd??..No one who is in either of them would get them confused..Just so you know,I am in the reserves,and have spent two years in Iraq..One year military,then went back to do one year civillian with KBR..Not that you know who they are though..This guy is onviously not in the military,and obviously made the bass up..I cant believe the gumption of some people lol..This guy must have got all hopped up on drugs and decided to post a bunch of idiotic things here...You need to just say no and join a 12 step program..And incase you couldnt tell,I am calling you a lying loser who needs to stop making false claims about being in the military...You can go to jail for that you know....


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Toledo where are you at? we are waiting for your next post!!


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

This guy might be off his meds as well...Maybe he has a multipersonality disorder??


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Maybe try trolling some live kittens. Perhaps even some baby ospreys. My go-to bait for 31" bass is giant squid wang.


I heard they were hitting on persians and siameses tipped with half a rattle snake.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

dirtydawg75 said:


> Mr. westtoledofisherman, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


lol billy madison is *BEAST!!!!!!*


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Yea that was a great movie. That is actually one of my favorite movie quotes.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

why watch tv or a movie when you can grab a bowl of popcorn and laugh hysterically at the posts on this thread???


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

Iraqvet said:


> Hey umm,how do you explain a grenade blowing off your knee,and not your leg??,,I am also interrested in why you said you were in the reserves first,then said the gaurd??..No one who is in either of them would get them confused..Just so you know,I am in the reserves,and have spent two years in Iraq..One year military,then went back to do one year civillian with KBR..Not that you know who they are though..This guy is onviously not in the military,and obviously made the bass up..I cant believe the gumption of some people lol..This guy must have got all hopped up on drugs and decided to post a bunch of idiotic things here...You need to just say no and join a 12 step program..And incase you couldnt tell,I am calling you a lying loser who needs to stop making false claims about being in the military...You can go to jail for that you know....


you sir are mentally handicapped. Im a true iraq vet and when a grenade blows up, it shoots whats called shrapnel which is what hit my knee. DONT YOU EVER TRY TO QUESTION MY SERVICE TO THIS GREAT COUNTRY. I was an 0311 and im now an 11B so if you were actually in the military, you'd know that is no pog. the guard is the reserves and if you actually had a hint of what you were talking about, you'd know that the army reserves doesnt have any combat arms MOS's. If you actually were military, 1.) you were not infantry. 2.) you've never been deployed and know what combat is like nor know the characteristics of an rpg-7. 

you guys do know that when you assume that its impossible to be a marine and a soldier at the same time, its a huge compliment, right? there's no better compliment than "its impossible for you to be in both the marines and the army." 

for the mathmetician that was calculating that the percentage is wrong. really? LOL! i guess your right since its IMPOSSIBLE to be both a former marine and army at the same time. 

you guys are right! this is great entertaintment!! my marine AND army buddies and I are having the greatest enjoyment ever!!! i'll go ahead and log off for now, get back to my beer, and do some flounder and red fish fishing! (yes, you can do both in the great state of texas. fish and drink. My fishing license was also free for being a vet unlike ohio where i had to fork up $19 for a license.) so i'll just let you guys go back to getting skunked in the ohio waters and i'll def post pics of my catches tomorrow!!

p.s. 

(thats if i feel like it. i already got pics of me accidentally catching 5 lbs of jumbo shrimp but who the hell do i have to impress?) and if you were actually KBR, you would of been the people doing my laundry in '03 after i got back from a combat patrol. Dude, you been in 2 yrs? my boots have been in longer than you!!!! you havent been deployed dude and your not an iraqvet! when you get deployed with KBR to wash soldiers laundry, thats not title 10 orders for a deployment! you've never been deployed! you've merely got hired from a company (actually here in houston where im at now) to go off into iraq and wash people's clothes! how the hell would you EVER know what combat is like? dont you ever try do get honor in calling yourself an iraqwarvet and desecrating the live's of my marine brothers that have died in combat next to me to make sure i have the luxury to even be typing in this silly thread!!!!!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

ufaquaoiler said:


> why watch tv or a movie when you can grab a bowl of popcorn and laugh hysterically at the posts on this thread???


definately makes the time more amusing


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

really, please stop. im tired of playing cat and mouse with this thread. i was just simply trying to let you guys know that there are some monster bass and trout at olander which none of us to include myself even knew existed there. im here in ohio because im sacrificing my freedom and family so you guys could have the freedoms you might take for granted. whether i like it or not, im here and i have to make the best of it. 

I dont know why you guys talk down so much about olander. Yes, the fishing sucks there but the environment is great! everytime i go there, im alone, nobody bothers my family and I and i catch plenty of dink blue gill for my wife and kids to enjoy! Thats another thing. my wife hated fishing and the outdoors until she went with me to olander. both my kids and wife have said repeatedly that going to olander has been the greatest outdoor experience they have ever experienced! thats a huge step and you guys with significant others that "hate" fishing know what im talking about. It means alot to me that my wife and kids will enjoy fishing like i do. My wife has even talked about gettin her own pole! I invite you guys to go out to olander and give it a try. If your a true fisherman, you'd stay a few hrs at least. I know how frustrating it can be when your not catching anything but just pull through! there are some huge fish in there and im def going back to catch them and if you guys dont want to, thats fine. it'll be more remote for my enjoyment! 

we are even planning to have our kids birthday parties at olander in the future. thats a huge step!


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> you sir are mentally handicapped. Im a true iraq vet and when a grenade blows up, it shoots whats called shrapnel which is what hit my knee. DONT YOU EVER TRY TO QUESTION MY SERVICE TO THIS GREAT COUNTRY. I was an 0311 and im now an 11B so if you were actually in the military, you'd know that is no pog. the guard is the reserves and if you actually had a hint of what you were talking about, you'd know that the army reserves doesnt have any combat arms MOS's. If you actually were military, 1.) you were not infantry. 2.) you've never been deployed and know what combat is like nor know the characteristics of an rpg-7.
> 
> you guys do know that when you assume that its impossible to be a marine and a soldier at the same time, its a huge compliment, right? there's no better compliment than "its impossible for you to be in both the marines and the army."
> 
> ...


Jesus christ you are one mentally ill person who cant read..The other difference between reserve and guard is the reserves are federal and guard is state...By the way,I spent a year with my head stickin up out of a turret of a hmmwv.I am an 88 Mike so all we did was convoys,as well as do our own secuirty...If you dont think getting blown up or getting shot at and returning fire is combat,you must be more braindead then I thought..You know what the infantry guys did at my base??..They pulled tower gaurd, QRF, and ecp guard..THEY WERE FOBBITS LOL...They never left the base...Just so you know what I did for KBR, I will let you know...I did HEAVY RECOVERY..When there was a vehicle off base that got blown up,stuck,or in an accident,we went and got it..No weapons,and crappy armor..Its was cool..And I also made about 10k a month doing it...If you could read,you would see where I said I was in Iraq for two years,not my time in service,which is seven years...Let me guess,next you are gonna say you are a 1st Sgt???LMAO..Dude you are one dumb sob..I have plenty of pics of me there to bring to the table..All you have is your big mouth and lies...Its funny you call this thread silly..Its one you started with your retarded made up stories..People are laughin at you,not me..This is an EPIC FAIL FOR YOU!!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

We need to be more careful here,I don't want to see such an epic post like this get the axe.Nothing better than 31" bass,knees being blown off,being in the army and marines at the same time,being in the reserves and the guard at the same time,catching 13lb. bass by accident,and nailing big redfish while guzzling beer.Please don't let this stop.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Close this thread please. If people cant be a little more respectful then its stupid to put discriminating post on here. If its not friendly and about fishing then we shouldn't be posting it.


----------

